# Creaking 585 optimum



## gracer (Sep 15, 2008)

I've recently built up a 2009 585 Optimum which I'm thoroughly enjoying but it suffers from quite a bit of creaking which is a shame. It took me a while to track down the cause but it seems to be related to the rear skewer. If I take the rear wheel off, clean and grease everything and make sure the skewer is snug the creaking goes away. However it always seems to come back eventually especially on long rides. Occasionally I can remove the creaking by adjusting the skewer during the ride but more often than not I have to repeat the clean, grease etc.

I've noticed that the paint has flaked irregularly around around the dropouts and wondered whether I should remove all the paint. Any advice or other suggestions would be welcome.

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Does this happen with a different set of wheels on the bike?


----------



## gracer (Sep 15, 2008)

Unfortunately I don't have a different set to try! I have a DT Swiss Mon Chasseral wheelset.

R


----------



## gracer (Sep 15, 2008)

I pulled and regreased the cranks at the weekend and the creaking has disappeared so maybe it was my bottom bracket all along. I'm not sure why re-tensioning the rear skewer would have temporarily fixed it - maybe I had two sources of creaking! Anyway I now have a nice and silent bike.

Richard


----------

